# Canadians - Mobil 1™ ESP Formula 5W-30 Sold at Canadian Tire



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Totally shocked to find this on store shelves in my local Canadian Tire. Even better, on sale from $12.99 to $8.59 a litre until April 24th!:

From Mobil 1:

Link

For anyone that lives in Canada, it's almost impossible to find any engine oil here for our 335d other than the Castrol one at the dealer.

This tells me that the diesels are coming!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

It's funny how here in Canada they won't market the diesel aspect of the oil unless you look at that back of the bottle where it mentions the diesel/DPF aspects of it. Love the "For Gasoline Engines" sticker on the front though:rofl:


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Bought the last 7 bottles off the shelf $8.59. Got a C.T. Rain check that I can use later to get the sale price.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

robster10 said:


> Bought the last 7 bottles off the shelf $8.59. Got a C.T. Rain check that I can use later to get the sale price.


Which CT for you? How long would the rain check last? I'm sure you know but you'll need 8 for a full oil change.

I went in again last night and bought 10 more bottles.:rofl:


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

C.T. In Wasaga Beach. Think it's good for 30 days, but if no product comes in they will renew it, unless I pick some up in Toronto. GreekboyD where do you get your oily filters dealer or other?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

robster10 said:


> C.T. In Wasaga Beach. Think it's good for 30 days, but if no product comes in they will renew it, unless I pick some up in Toronto. GreekboyD where do you get your oily filters dealer or other?


I usually go the dealer route. I could get Mann ones for $5 less but stick to the dealer ones.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Was at another C.T. In barrie and they had the ESP 5W40.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

robster10 said:


> Was at another C.T. In barrie and they had the ESP 5W40.


I was at one today on Markham Rd near the 407 and they had the ESP 5w-30 on sale for $8.59 there too.


----------

